

Why doesn't Facebook sue Google for Google+? - devinrhode2
http://www.quora.com/Patents/Why-doesnt-Facebook-sue-Google-for-Google+
News is breaking that Apple has some lethal patents that seriously threaten the fate of Google's Android OS.<p>Google is doing the <i>same</i> thing to Facebook with Google+.<p>Has anyone heard anything about any potential legal action Facebook might take?
======
devinrhode2
News is breaking that Apple has some lethal patents that seriously threaten
the fate of Google's Android OS.

Google is doing the _same_ thing to Facebook with Google+.

Has anyone heard anything about any potential legal action Facebook might
take?

Please contribute on Quora ;)

